# Hiya



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Hello I am new here and wanted to say hello. I have just been searching the web for a cat forum and this was the first one I came across and it looked friendly. i am hoping to make some friends on here and join inyour cat chats.

Hope to hear from you all.

Pinky


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Pinky!! Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

oooooh hello back to you too. Thank you for the welcome. Where are you all from? Anyone from West Midlands, UK?

Dawn xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Pinky! Welcome. I'm from the States. My family is from Devonshire, however. Not the Midlands, but the right country. :wink: It's great to have you with us.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi Donna and your "owners" they are so cute!!!

Look forward to getting to know you all and becoming one of the gang soon I hope!! (If you will have me that is lol)

Dawny xx


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Pinky! I'm all the way over here in Austin, Tx


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Oooh heloo Kim and hello Zoe - loveley to meet you both!!

Dawn


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome to the Cat Forum


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi  and welcome

I'm from England too but a bit further south just on the edge of London.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the welcomes and the link, have popped over and said hello!!!

Cant wait to get my new addition so I can share piccies of her with you.

Dawny xx


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

WELCOME to the site!!


----------

